# Anybody interested?



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm a residential drywall contractor who has been in business in the St. Clairsville, OH area for over 25 years, "all of them very busy".
We offer full benefits, including health insurance (company pays 95% of employees premium) vision and dental are included. Other benefits include, matching retirement, disability, life insurance, paid holidays and vacation. Just as important, we offer work relationships with awesome people. Working by the square foot or by the hour full benefits are provided. Hangers, Finishers, Texture and Sanding, Patch and Repair, If interested message me.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Ohio sounds cold as heck hahahahha
It's 63 F down here in florida and I already think that's too cold hahah


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, but when it's 120 degrees in July in Florida, it's a cloudy 63 here in Ohio.


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

This is like posting in a funeral parlor.


----------

